# Good news :d



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

My big huge anemone has finally decided to attach itself to a rock 

Now.... time to get a nice big bubble tip for the other side of the tank


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

also can someone please id my anemonenenenenemeneme

YouTube - ANEMONE WITH CLOWNFISH


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Could be a bleached sebae anemone? Watch out for chemical warfare when mixing anemones!  They don't like each other.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Keri said:


> Could be a bleached sebae anemone? Watch out for chemical warfare when mixing anemones!  They don't like each other.


so im guessing i should put a second one in my second tank then haha

are there any anemones that clowns can host that do fine in a low light tank?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah  One tank per 'nem is ideal (unless they are clones of eachother, they usually get along)

Some pet stores will sell bubble tip anemones as "low light" but they aren't really, I'd still do T5HO's or they bleach out 

Tube anemones (google them, they are lovely) don't require light but do need a deep sand bed to burrow in and won't host clowns. If you are looking for one just for looks tho, check them out, but keep planted them away from your corals as they will sting. Some people say they will eat fish, but many anemones will occasionally snack on fish, it probably helps to keep them well fed.

Clowns will sometimes host corals as well as anemones, what kind of "low light" are you talking about?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Keri said:


> Yeah  One tank per 'nem is ideal (unless they are clones of eachother, they usually get along)
> 
> Some pet stores will sell bubble tip anemones as "low light" but they aren't really, I'd still do T5HO's or they bleach out
> 
> ...


4x t5 normal output


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

now some not to good news, my anemone got sucked to the filter intake because i bumped it and it came out from behind my rocks, but it looks like its recovering fine from the incident and it has re attached itself to another rock, fortunately this time it decided to stick itself to a rock thats further away from the intake


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww, poor 'nem - keep an eye on it and if your fish or corals (or parameters) look off do a water change - they can heal though


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Keri said:


> Aww, poor 'nem - keep an eye on it and if your fish or corals (or parameters) look off do a water change - they can heal though


i will thank you, so far they all seem to be doing well. The anemone is eating and is spread out nice and good. It only lost about 2 or 3 tentacles


----------

